# Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)



## Sync (4. Juli 2011)

*Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Moinsen!

Seit einiger Zeit gehe ich im Fitnessstudio auch aufs Laufband (ca 40 Minuten - 1 Std) und da ich ohne Musik nicht laufen kann nutze ich meine 
Sennheiser CX 400 II  In Ear Ohrhörer. 

Doch leider nerven mich die blöden Kabelgeräusche 

Ich hab alles probiert. Kabel über die Ohren gelegt. Kabel mit einem Clip am Shirt befestigt.
Kabel an Körper geklebt (kein dolles Gefühl aber die geringste Geräuschentwicklung).

Kennt ihr ein paar Tipps?
Oder sollte ich sogar andere Ohrhörer kaufen? 

Habe schon meine AKG K 518 DJ ausprobiert.. und werde nie wieder mit denen laufen. 
Normale Ohrhörer á la Apple fallen andauernd raus und auch dort plagten mich die Kabelgeräusche ..außerdem ist der Klang nicht so toll 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*



			
				Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab alles probiert. Kabel über die Ohren gelegt. Kabel mit einem Clip am Shirt befestigt.


Genau das hätte ich jetzt gesagt. Und als Brillenträger kann man die Kabel hinter den Ohren hinter die Brillenbügel klemmen, hilft auch.

Mfg, ice


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Kauf dir gescheite Kopfhörer, dann hast du diese Probleme nicht


----------



## Sync (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Dann hau mal welche raus  ;D
Mit meinem Denon AH D2000 gehe ich bestimmt nicht joggen


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Ich nehm die hier:

Ultimate Ears Super-Fi 5 Pro

Kosten etwa 180€. Oder haben gekostet, sind glaub garnicht mehr verfügbar...


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Zum Beispiel Shure SE215 oder Phonak PFE112, die sogar dazu designed sind, übers Ohr getragen zu werden 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Die Phonak gefallen mir, sollen laut Bewerungen auch einen druckvollen Bass haben.

Allerdings sind mir die 112er  nur fürs Joggen etwas zu teuer 

Die PFE012 bieten aber wohl einen guten Kompromiss


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Die Phonaks haben Filter, die man zwischen den Treiber und den Gehörgang steckt.
Die 112er mit grauem Filter klingen relativ neutral, so nutze ich sie momentan. Die 012 haben nur grüne Filter für mehr Bass.
Die 112er sind übrigens nur die 012er mit mehr Zubehör und ohne diese Metallabdeckung außen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lee (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*



> Habe schon meine AKG K 518 DJ ausprobiert.. und werde nie wieder mit denen laufen.


Darf ich fragen warum? Benutze die selbst auch ab und zu dafür und finde sie dafür eigentlich ganz gut. Wird nach einiger Zeit halt nur recht schwitzig...


----------



## Sync (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

genau deswegen.. mir lief die suppe rechts und links "aus" den muscheln heraus. nicht schön für mich und die ohrpolster


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Tipps gegen Kabelgeräusche (beim Joggen)*

Du kannst ja nach welchen schauen, die vom Design her so aussehen: Philips SHS 3200 Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik  die halten definitiv. Ich persönlich habe auch genau diese, und bis 30-40€ hab ich bisher auch keine anderen gehabt, die mir besser gefallen haben - vor allem nerven viele andere Kopfhörer mit "viel bass", dafür aber auch insgesamt recht dumpfem Ton. Die SHS3200 empfinde ich als sehr klar in allen Bereichen mit für MICH auch genug Bass, obwohl die (inzwischen) spottbillig geworden sind ^^


----------

